# uid 0: exited on signal 11



## stilobix (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new to freebsd FreeBSD and I'm experiencing an issue that I cannot solve for the past week. I had an old physical server running fFreeBSD 6.2. I finally decided to virtualise it on our VMWare infrastructure. So I did a *dd* of the disk and then I restored it on the Virtual Machine disk. I did an *fsck* on partitions then I changed the fstab and rc.conf to fit the right NIC name and the right disk labels. I turned it on and everything booted correctly.

On this server I'm running a FreeRadius and a mail service based on exim / Dovecot.

I'm having a strange issue. In the logfile /var/log/messages I can see this kind of entry:


```
Dec  5 11:23:31 hostname kernel: pid 46521 (imap), uid 0: exited on signal 11
Dec  5 11:24:06 hostname kernel: pid 46600 (pop3), uid 0: exited on signal 11
Dec  5 11:26:59 hostname kernel: pid 46987 (pop3), uid 0: exited on signal 11
Dec  5 11:27:07 hostname kernel: pid 47013 (pop3), uid 0: exited on signal 11
Dec  5 11:27:33 hostname kernel: pid 47060 (pop3), uid 0: exited on signal 11
Dec  5 11:28:03 hostname kernel: pid 47126 (imap), uid 0: exited on signal 11
Dec  5 11:29:27 hostname kernel: pid 47296 (pop3), uid 0: exited on signal 11
```

And in my Dovecot server logs I can see this:


```
dovecot: Dec 05 11:39:58 Info: IMAP(test@mydomain.com): Disconnected: Logged out
dovecot: Dec 05 11:39:58 Info: imap-login: Login: user=<test@mydomain.com>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
dovecot: Dec 05 11:39:58 Error: child 48645 (imap) killed with signal 11
```

I could not find a way to solve this.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## nakal (Dec 5, 2011)

Did you use any CPU/arch optimizations to compile dovecot or whatever crashes there? Usually optimizations lead to a SIGILL (signal 9), but in rare cases it might be perhaps a SIGSEGV.


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 5, 2011)

Does your virtual machine simulate exactly the same old hardware? Otherwise all software compiled from source and tied to the machine architecture (and maybe the kernel if you tuned it) has to be recompiled. Just doing a dd on disks does not make the installed operating system portable amongs different architectures. When I was doing similar virtualizations I installed a new system on the virtual machine and then cloned the data disks and configuration files.


----------

